# Night Terror costumes - who makes them?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm trying to track down the manufacturer of the Night Terror costumes but I haven't had much luck - I'd like to buy quite a few wholesale. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
charlie


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Bueller? Bueller? Anybody?

oops - I mean Jeff? Jeff? 

Maybe Frightener knows - he sells very nice costumes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How many do you want?

http://www.thefrighteners.com//Night Terrors Costumes.htm


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

hee hee


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

oh, and thank you Ms. Wicked!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I like the clown but do I get a discount if I hang my polo underware on your booth!!! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

With you in them?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

whatever saves me the most!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, how many do _you_ want?


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anyone know of any place that rents that type of costume in the mid michiagan area?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The Haunter said:


> Does anyone know of any place that rents that type of costume in the mid michiagan area?


How many days?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

The Haunter said:


> Does anyone know of any place that rents that type of costume in the mid michiagan area?


Are you kidding? FE's the man!


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Looking to do some advertising for my haunt in aug during our town festival so i guess 2 maybe 3 days


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I might be able to help you out.
What piece are you interested in?


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

probobly the night terror double trouble looking to use that and my Haunter persona to walk around our local fair and pass out fliers about our up coming haunt.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Is there a minimum amount of day's for a rental? Cause I'd love to rent for practical jokes on people!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

You would TD lol... Hell I think we all would lol


----------

